# US taxes Schedule K-1 & E



## dtintheeu (Dec 27, 2014)

Hello,
I live in Germany (I am a "bona fide resident") and have a more complex situation then last year, any input would be much appreciated!
US taxes: filling 1040 and 2555 as always, but this year I have a Schedule E (income from Trust), Schedule K-1 (also trust) and a 1099-MISC (only 2758$).
The Schedule K-1 and E have already been done by an accountant in the US, for the trustees. Now I need to put this all together on my 1040! I am below the Maximum foreign earned income exclusion of 101,300$ for 2016.
My questions:
1) Do I need a form 6198 since there is a loss from supplemental income on the Schedule (line 21)?
2) Or do I put on line 17 (1040) the loss and attach the Schedule E?
3) Do I submit the Schedule K-1 with my 1040 and enter on line 13 (1040) the net long-term capital gain (from line 4a Schedule K-1)?
4) Since I now am part owner of a home in California (I had no income or assets there until 2016) do I have to file state taxes as well?
This is a lot and I have very little tax experience, but I have had very good advice from this forum in the past
Thanks so much!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Can't really help you on the trusts, but as far as the home in California is concerned, simply owning property there doesn't necessarily make you subject to taxes there. If you are receiving income on said property, you may have to file a California NR (non-resident) form. But simply being a part owner doesn't make you "resident" in California for tax purposes.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

